# Show off those show horses!



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

This is my Cisco. We won High Points in Open Halter at my local saddle club our first year out. I was so excited! He's such a wonderful boy, I just love him :happydance:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ahhh D: I don't have any good showey pictures D: But I'll try!

This is Leana Little, aka Selena. Using her on Equestrian team for the second year in a row, 1k in NRHA earnings, currently being patterned on gymkhana. Did okay last year but not too hot, she still had her bad attitude at the time. But this year her attitude has been resolved and we'll be back with a vengeance to qualify for state and kick some a** and take some names!!










Jesters Cowboy, retired APHA stud. Has his ROM in reining and halter, went to the APHA World Show as a yearling. Won a high point in gymkhana multiple times and brought me in many buckles, along with being the horse we let anyone ride because he's the safest horse around. Used on drill team, equestrian team, and 4-H.











Exclusive Gunshow, 3yr old APHA Gelding. Just an awesome, all-around horse. With only 60 days riding he can spin a hole in the ground better than my mare who's been doing it for four years! O.O He's so talented! He's a big stopper and a good listener...His downfall, is that he trips. Over everything. lol We're working on it. I showed him in-hand as a two year old an he will be re-entering the show ring in green horse classes this year and used on the equestrian team next year.

Not a lot of showey pictures of him so enjoy the goofy new years photo. He's the palomino I'm riding on the left.










Annddd Rebel [Kritik Rebellion] is retired after earning a whopping $50 in a Sit-A-Buck bareback game  But here's a picture of him anyway. He is a 19 year old Anglo Arabian gelding.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh no D: I forgot Bailey! -adds her in this reply-

Bailey is my gaming horse this year in HS Equestrian Team. She is an 8yr old quarter horse mare, registered as Bailey's with a twist, in all her fatty glory. I'm actually only leasing her because I don't have a finished gaming horse as of right now. Seriously you'd think after three months of hard working her she'd lose weight. >.>


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Only Western show pic I have on my work pc but it's a good one. My daughter & granddaughter (future competitor & not my daughter's baby, my son's, she's just the aunty, we hijack the baby for shows, lol), me & RDR Independence Day aka Indy


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sorry, forgot to attach the pic, doh!


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

My Daughter and her 4 year old QH mare Honey. It was their first year in ACTHA and 2nd year showing 

Makayla & Honey









2011 River Valley ACTHA High Point Junior Rider









2011 Center Point Saddle Club Year End Awards


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Me and my mare Josie-- won 8 buckles in 5 yrs















Charlie boy won 6 buckles in 6 months as a 3 yr old








My mom and her mare Sugar won Champion breeding stock paint


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

SorrelHorse said:


> Ahhh D: I don't have any good showey pictures D: But I'll try!
> 
> This is Leana Little, aka Selena. Using her on Equestrian team for the second year in a row, 1k in NRHA earnings, currently being patterned on gymkhana. Did okay last year but not too hot, she still had her bad attitude at the time. But this year her attitude has been resolved and we'll be back with a vengeance to qualify for state and kick some a** and take some names!!
> 
> ...


I love that name! 'Leana Little' Very fitting for a reiner 

Jesters Cowboy is :shock: beeeautiful!

My horse Sunny likes to trip over things too hahaha sometimes I think he does it on purpose. 

You gotta love the seniors :wink:


SorrelHorse said:


> Oh no D: I forgot Bailey! -adds her in this reply-
> 
> Bailey is my gaming horse this year in HS Equestrian Team. She is an 8yr old quarter horse mare, registered as Bailey's with a twist, in all her fatty glory. I'm actually only leasing her because I don't have a finished gaming horse as of right now. Seriously you'd think after three months of hard working her she'd lose weight. >.>


O.O What a chunk! lol she's a cutie though!


waresbear said:


> Sorry, forgot to attach the pic, doh!


Is that the same horse in your avatar smelling of the baby? If so, he really loves that baby, huh?



Brookside Stables said:


> My Daughter and her 4 year old QH mare Honey. It was their first year in ACTHA and 2nd year showing
> 
> Makayla & Honey
> 
> ...


Honey's gorgeous! And that belt buckle is drool worthy 



Roperchick said:


> Me and my mare Josie-- won 8 buckles in 5 yrs
> View attachment 83419
> 
> View attachment 83421
> ...


I love Josie's chest! Nice muscle action there!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My husband does all the halter showing for us, I do the riding. Since I'm usually the one with the camera, no pics under saddle, LOL! And I rarely buy from the show photogs, $85 for ONE picture is just way more than I want to spend. 

Here's SVS Il Divo at US Nationals in October:








Cloney also does Hunt Seat Pleasure and Western Pleasure. 



This is Desperado Moon, I showed him Western Pleasure at Nationals and sold him there: 










This is Afterdark H, he showed in Western Pleasure at Nationals as well, but I sold him just before Nationals: 










This is LA Peppermint Patti, she went Res. Champion at Color Congress:










This is Innishfael Blessing, her father Innishfael Dragon and her brother Innishfael Maximus both are multiple Pinto World Champs, and I'm hoping Blessing does the same thing! 



















Not exactly cleaned up for a show but this is Patti's son, Hillbilly Harley DCA, just turned 2, and I'm hoping he'll also bring me a World Championship at the Pinto Worlds in June.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love your Arabs, dreamcatcher, when I think of showhorse, I think of Arabians such as yours. Yes, same baby, we are grooming her for the showring. Yes, the horses all know her & love her.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

haha thanks madhatter that was when she was still in shape...shes kind of a tubbo now


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful horses dreamcatcher. SVS Il Divo is just stunning. Congrats on all the wins!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments about my ponies! I'm pretty fond of them and we train and show hard.


----------



## Nahvar4ever (Jun 9, 2011)

This is my sorrel reining mare Whiz N Tag Chic <3































And my pudgey boy black gelding Nahvar 




































sorry for the crazy amount of pictures! I couldn't choose which one was best...


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

lol No problem! Both your horses are beautiful


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

I love seeing horse's all prettied up in thier show stuff! 

Here's Robbie, my lovely hunter that is truely a show-off haha. 











Victory Gallop!










All braided up!




























































...wow sorry for photo overload!


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)

Does an ex-show horse, count? LOL. Levi (who's pedigreed name I can't remember at the time. But he's by Imma JetCat and McCue mare.) was a halter horse before I got him. They started him in WP, but didn't finish him out. But he did very well for the young girl as a 4-H halter horse.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Here's some pics of my mare, Dandy's Lil Jewel. She is an 8yr. old appendix Quarterhorse that I use for WP, Halter, Showmanship and Trail classes. I'm hoping to show her in English, Hunter Hack and Jumping starting next year. She loves to jump.


----------



## Tiffany01 (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Both of these girls are my eventers. Sheena is my Arab/welsh 14.2H 18 yearold and this summer we took second In our first Beginner Novice event. One point off of first. Soooooooooooo proud of my little girl!

Next is Grace, my new 16.3H TB. We havenot evented together yet, but we will this summer!!


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Great pics guys! Keep 'em comin!


----------

